# FINNALY CAN POST PICS



## manybirds (May 18, 2012)

ok so i finnaly got my pics uploaded to my BYH account but i can't figure out how to post them. It won't copy and paist. what to do?


----------



## redtailgal (May 18, 2012)

go to the top of this page and click on "uploads"

from there choose "all my uploads" (bottom of screen right hand side)

then locate the pic that you want, and choose the image code (shown below), copy this code and paste it into your message body and WA-LA!


----------



## manybirds (May 18, 2012)




----------



## manybirds (May 18, 2012)

[/img]


----------



## manybirds (May 18, 2012)

[/img]
young buff african gander





[/img]
white flemish giant doe


----------



## manybirds (May 18, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4500_img_02011.jpg[/url]
> 
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4500_img_00881.jpg[/url]
> 
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4500_img_01031.jpg[/url]


----------



## manybirds (May 18, 2012)

[/img]



[img
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][/img]
mama sable (Wanna) with her twins and other doe's twins
most of these pics are from winter/early spring, i'll try to post more recent ones later on in the day


----------



## manybirds (May 18, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4500_img_02311.jpg[/url]
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4500_img_02591.jpg[/url]
> ...


----------



## manybirds (May 18, 2012)

[/img]
dwarf hotot kit





[/img]


----------



## manybirds (May 18, 2012)

[/url][/img]
blue muscovy drake






[/url][/img]
indian fantail pigeons





[/url][/img]
nigerian dwarf buck





[/url][/img]
sable doe kid





[/url][/img]
sable buck kid





[/url][/img]
approximatley 2 week old dwarf hotot kit





[/url][/img]
black tort english angora rabbit






[/url][/img]
goslings we just ordered from holdereads. 1 buff african female, 3 fancy assortment goslings, 3 americans

[img

][/img]
front view of our bunny barn






[/url][/img]
bleeding hearts that grow around the house






[/url][/img]
inside of our bunny barn (sorry its a mess)






[/url][/img]
runner ducks






[/url][/img]
rack of dwarf hotot rabbit cages






[/url][/img]
rack of himilayan cages


----------



## manybirds (May 18, 2012)

haha i think there's enough pics


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (May 20, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> haha i think there's enough pics


Never enough pictures for us BYH folks. We can't get enough of them.


----------

